# Branch County Michigan - scheduled for gas March 22



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Branch County Government - Animal Adoption
Saw this on Facebook. Scroll down and you will see a shepherd they will "not adopt" and is scheduled to die on March 22 if the owner does not claim. Supposedly this shelter uses gas. Posting this in hope a rescue might be allowed to take him.


----------



## Ingrid (Aug 29, 2010)

*Quincy, MI - Not Available to Adopt GSD, Last Date for Pick-up 03/22*

*Branch County Animal Control*
_Hours:_
Mon & Fri 9:00 to 1:00 
Tue, Wed, Thur 9:00 to 4:30

_Phone:_
517-639-3210
**Machine Does NOT Take Messages**
_Fax:_
517-639-3640 
_Location:_
168 S Ray-Quincy Rd
Quincy, MI 49082 

*GSD listed as "Not Available for Adoption":*


----------



## Shaina (Apr 2, 2011)

Are we sure that is until the dog is PTS, or until the dog becomes available for adoption? I know we picked up a dog at my vets office that had an unregistered microchip and we were required to hold the dog for a week since it WAS chipped. Hoping that's the case!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Shaina said:


> Are we sure that is until the dog is PTS, or until the dog becomes available for adoption? I know we picked up a dog at my vets office that had an unregistered microchip and we were required to hold the dog for a week since it WAS chipped. Hoping that's the case!


https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...52948658.46782.170868122968741&type=1&theater

I don't know any facts. I am in Michigan but several hours away from this area and unfortunately in no position to help. My friend posted this on Facebook from a page that lists found dogs in shelters, and so I put it here hoping maybe a rescue could help out. The poster seemed quite certain he would be PTS on the 22nd.

Some shelters automatically will not adopt certain breeds, but they are also listing several pit bulls here that do not say unadoptable. Perhaps this poor boy has some behavior issues, but that should not be an obstacle for an experienced owner or rescue group to deal with.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I'm 2 hours away. I called and called. Busy signal. I wonder if they took the phone off the hook.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

BWilson said:


> I'm 2 hours away. I called and called. Busy signal. I wonder if they took the phone off the hook.


Nice. Take the phone off the hook rather than get this dog saved. County administrator's phone is 517 279 4301. 

County commissioners cell phones also listed on the county web site. 
Branch County Government - Home Page


----------



## kess&ellie (Jan 14, 2008)

I just got through to animal control.

The dog, she said, is the most aggressive dog (towards people) she's seen in 7 years. It is not available for adoption or to rescue.

On it's last day (3/22), the director will determine what happens. It will be either gassed by carbon monoxide or pts by injection. I would be willing to bet that with a dog they determine to be aggressive, it will be easier for them to gas!


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

*"The dog, she said, is the most aggressive dog (towards people) she's seen in 7 years. It is not available for adoption or to rescue."*



That's What they said about our "Bear" at a pound in IOWA. He was going to be put to sleep the next day and then my son showed up. They couldn't believe how he responded to my son. After living with us for 3 years while my son finished his USAF commitment, Bear is now living with my son and his family (including a newborn daughter.). You couldn't have found a better dog if you tried. FANTASTIC with kids! This is him with my grandson. (I hope I did it right, never posted a pic before!)


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

Kess&Ellie: Very sad. I don't want to discredit whoever you spoke with without knowing her background, but she may not be qualified to judge if a dog can be rehabilitated or if his severe aggression is fear-based. Chances are he was mistreated, especially if no one has come to claim him. Thank you so much for making the phone call.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I think they should have given him a chance out of the "pound" environment. Some people- even ACO's- are prejudiced toward certain breeds. He deserved that much anyway. Bear, our pound GSD is on the left.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

BWilson said:


> I think they should have given him a chance out of the "pound" environment. Some people- even ACO's- are prejudiced toward certain breeds. He deserved that much anyway. Bear, our pound GSD is on the left.
> View attachment 15948


I agree. Think of the stress he is under at the pound, and then combine that with him possibly having aggression to begin with. Aggression CAN be managed. And we don't know if the other poster talked to an Animal Control Officer or someone being paid minimum wage to maintain the kennels. It just hurts me so much to think of a German shepherd being put to his death in a gas chamber.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

*He got a "stay of execution"!!!!*

*Update on the Shepherd to be Gassed on the 22nd 
UPDATE: The German Shepherd at Branch County AC stay has been extended until March 27th, Tuesday. Then he is scheduled to be PTS. He's deemed aggressive. But, Laura from Branch County AC said a trainer is welcome to go there today or on Monday to check him out and see if he could be rehabilitated. The # for Branch County AC is 517-639-3210. Any trai**ner, please contact Laura there!!!*

Hopefully somebody here can go check him out - as a trainer - to evaluate him.:help:


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Hopefully someone can go help him out! He should be given a chance, just like any other dog.


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

This is great news. Does anyone have any trainer contacts for that part of the state?


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

they think they may have found the owner. They were moving, shortly after getting this dog, and when they stopped at a rest area, he bolted. The owner said he was a former guard dog and as a trainer he was going to work with him to make him a pet. They are on the way to the shelter so hopefully we'll hear something tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for this guy!


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

BWilson said:


> they think they may have found the owner. They were moving, shortly after getting this dog, and when they stopped at a rest area, he bolted. The owner said he was a former guard dog and as a trainer he was going to work with him to make him a pet. They are on the way to the shelter so hopefully we'll hear something tomorrow. Keep your fingers crossed for this guy!


OH MY GOSH this is fabulous news!! Please keep us posted. I had actually contacted the one trainer I know who lives somewhat in that part of the state, and he was unable to get help in the time frame provided. 

BWilson, your phone calls, and anyone else who may have called, kept this guy alive for another week and now there may be a happy ending. THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU!!! Let us know what happens.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, that is fantastic to hear!!! I really hope they are his owners!


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

URGENT Dogs at Branch County AC (Quincy, MI) shared URGENT Dogs at Branch County AC (Quincy, MI)'s photo.
Saturday


The sweet boy is no longer listed, but he is still alive until next week. Ernie, the ACO who kills the dogs is on vacation until next Tuesday. Laura the other ACO said that if a trainer could be located, that the sweet boy could work with them. The dog is VERY scared. He was abused and needs someone AMAZING to work with him. The pups owner was located and went to see the dog, but did not pick him up from AC because he is aggressive. People are trying to get a hold of the owner to tell them that there is a trainer willing to work with the dog, if the family will agree to it. If not, the pup will be killed. It is all up to the owner now.



URGENT Dogs at Branch County AC (Quincy, MI) More information is on the dogs thread: URGENT Dogs. Gassing facility!!!! | FacebookMarch 23 at 1:55pm ·


----------



## HankGSD (Oct 28, 2010)

BWilson said:


> URGENT Dogs at Branch County AC (Quincy, MI) shared URGENT Dogs at Branch County AC (Quincy, MI)'s photo.
> Saturday
> 
> 
> ...


Something here isn't adding up. First they tell you he bolted from his owner at a rest stop; now the owner came to see him and saw him and felt the dog was too aggressive (um, wouldn't any dog be fear aggressive and stressed out at the pound, when all the workers have already sentenced him to death?). Unfortunately this is once again a sad situation when we had hope for a short time that there was a happy ending in store.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

I agree! I just don't get it. I wish there was more I could do. But with all the restrictions on this dog and my grandsons here everyday, I'm at a loss.


----------



## BWilson (Mar 16, 2010)

Sad news- the owners decided not to save him.


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

D:

If I was closer and hadn't just incurred a massive unexpected travel expense, I'd at least try to get to there to talk to them to see if they'd let me try. Maybe spend some time around him and see what I think.



I hate thinking of this poor guy, whatever his problems may be, dying alone without his people. This sucks. I don't have much experience around fear-aggressive dogs (that is my guess as to what they are seeing) but I know how to act around them. It just takes time and patience. Samson is that way and there are some people who get it, and some people who don't. Poor boy probably just needs someone who won't be right up in his face, someone who will give him space and let him take things at his own pace.


----------

